# 210 wagon help!!!



## 79wagon (Apr 12, 2013)

I'M HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE LAW!!!
My tail lights got bashed out last Halloween. I can't find replacements anywhere. I have a 79 b210 5door wagon. 
Any help is appreciated. I really like my car. I've only had it a year, and would like to keep it running, but I can't afford the tickets. I need both the inner and outer lights


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try "datsun 210 wagaon parts" in google, a few places came up


----------

